# Hilton 6 days/5 nights offer for Big Island



## VacationForever (Jul 28, 2015)

I received an email offer of 6 days/5 nights for $699 with tax at either Oahu or Big Island, with an obligation to attend a 2-hr presentation.  We have been planning a trip to Big Island and Oahu.  With my Marriott, I should be able to get Ko'olina but without a RCI account, my choices for Big Island are fairly limited in II.  My husband really prefers to stay at big name (hotel-affiliated) resorts and I see this as an opportunity to stay at Hilton on Big Island.  

Any downside to taking this offer except for the grueling/torturous 2 hours obligation?  Any other thoughts?


----------



## silentg (Jul 28, 2015)

Who gave you this offer? Is it available to anyone?


----------



## Dojan123 (Jul 28, 2015)

I can not think of any issues if you do not mind the 2 hours. I loved my stay at Kings Land. You will need a car if you want to go anywhere.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 28, 2015)

This came to my work email which is unusual.  All my correspondence with Hilton (Hilton Honors) has been on my private email.  Someone must have sold my email address to them.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 28, 2015)

The stay is supposed to be at Hilton Waikoloa Village, which presumably is not the same as Kings Land?  I google and they appeared to be separate.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 28, 2015)

sptung said:


> The stay is supposed to be at Hilton Waikoloa Village, which presumably is not the same as Kings Land?  I google and they appeared to be separate.



The Hilton Waikoloa Village is the Hilton resort.  It's a hotel, not a timeshare unit.  If you stay there you will have no kitchen, no laundry facilities.  Before you decide if you want to accept the offer I'd double check about the accommodations.  If you stay at the Hilton there is a fee for parking.

Kings Land, Kohala Suites and Bay Club are all timeshare properties that are in the Waikoloa resort area and are Hilton properties.


----------



## linsj (Jul 28, 2015)

Luanne said:


> The Hilton Waikoloa Village is the Hilton resort.  It's a hotel, not a timeshare unit.  If you stay there you will have no kitchen, no laundry facilities.



FYI: All rooms have a refrigerator, and there's a coin laundry room on the property. But, yes, it's not like staying in one of the timeshares.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 28, 2015)

linsj said:


> FYI: All rooms have a refrigerator, and there's a coin laundry room on the property. But, yes, it's not like staying in one of the timeshares.



That must be new since we stayed there.  At least I don't remember a refrigerator in our room.

And a refrigerator is not the same as a kitchen.  I stayed in a motel in Sunnyvale, CA when visiting my dd.  It had a refrigerator, a microwave and a coffee maker.  Great, I think, I can have breakfast in the room. Except....there were no utensils, plates, or anything else to prepare or eat with. :hysterical:  I solved the problem by buying yogurt and fruit, some plastic utensils and bowls.  I managed, but not what I'd want to do with a family.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 28, 2015)

Luanne, Thanks for pointing out that it is a hotel.  We read the fine print and decided to pass.


----------



## holdaer (Jul 28, 2015)

We took a similar promotion in 2010 and stayed at the hotel.  It's a basic hotel room with a fridge and microwave.  We were in the building that is shaped like an eight at the far end.

At that time, I called the Hilton rep about the promotion and asked about staying at Kohala Suites (it was called something different in 2010).  It was possible for me to stay there but the Hilton rep encouraged me to stay at the hotel because of all of the amenities at the hotel.  

I didn't know about Kings' Land.  Keep in mind, this is a promotion and Hilton wants to you to visit their property.  If I were you, I would call the Hilton rep and ask about staying at Kings' Land.  I bet they would accommodate your request. It doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 28, 2015)

holdaer said:


> We took a similar promotion in 2010 and stayed at the hotel.  It's a basic hotel room with a fridge and microwave.  We were in the building that is shaped like an eight at the far end.
> 
> At that time, I called the Hilton rep about the promotion and asked about staying at Kohala Suites (it was called something different in 2010).  It was possible for me to stay there but the Hilton rep encouraged me to stay at the hotel because of all of the amenities at the hotel.



If you are staying at Kings Land or Kohala Suites, you get to use the amenities (including the pools) at the Hilton.



> I didn't know about Kings' Land.  Keep in mind, this is a promotion and Hilton wants to you to visit their property.  If I were you, I would call the Hilton rep and ask about staying at Kings' Land.  I bet they would accommodate your request. It doesn't hurt to ask.



What's interesting is that awhile ago I was looking for a one night rental and the hotel was going for less than either Kings Land or Kohala Suites.  So it would be interesting to see if they'd be willing to put you up at a more "expensive" property.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 28, 2015)

You might want to check out rentals on the Big Island.  Just for fun I checked through vrbo and they have a few condos in the Waikoloa Beach resort that would go for under $700 for a week.  I'm sure that is dependent on what time of year you would be going.  Most rentals in that area start at $115/night.  This would be for a condo in the area.  There are some very nice looking ones.


----------



## NJDave (Jul 28, 2015)

silentg said:


> Who gave you this offer? Is it available to anyone?



I received a similar offer when I called to make a reservation for a Hilton hotel.  The rep asked if I was interested in being transferred to hear about a special timeshare offer from HGVC.  I received 1,000 Hilton Honor points for listening to the offer.  The offer was for several locations including Hawaii.

You could try calling in for a reservation to see if you get the offer.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 28, 2015)

NJDave said:


> I received a similar offer when I called to make a reservation for a Hilton hotel.  The rep asked if I was interested in being transferred to hear about a special timeshare offer from HGVC.  I received 1,000 Hilton Honor points for listening to the offer.  The offer was for several locations including Hawaii.
> 
> You could try calling in for a reservation to see if you get the offer.



The offer I received is for Oahu and Big Island.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 29, 2015)

When does this offer expired and what are the traveling dates to use this promotion ?


----------



## weems637 (Jul 29, 2015)

*2 hour tour*

two hour tour.  The tour boat the Minnow when for a three hour tour and ended up on an island, for several seasons.  I'm seeing similarities.....


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Jul 29, 2015)

I received a similar offer a few years ago.  The original accommodations was at Hilton Waikoloa Village resort.  But I asked if I could stay at Kingsland, since I was interested in the timeshare there.  It was no problem and they put me in a two bedroom in Phase 1.  The timeshare presentation was not bad.  It took all of 90 minutes.  I got a lot of information out of it and then bought resale.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 29, 2015)

pedro47 said:


> When does this offer expired and what are the traveling dates to use this promotion ?



Offer till July 31st 2015, good for a year.


----------



## GregT (Jul 29, 2015)

I did this tour back in 2009 and stayed in the hotel.  We liked the hotel alot and wouldn't mind staying there again.  I remember that trip because the Chargers (and Philip Rivers) beat the Giants (and Eli Manning) on a last minute touchdown.  The pool bar was evenly divided with Giants fans and Chargers fans.   That was a great trip -- Big Island rocks.

Of course, soon the San Diego Chargers will become the Carson Thugs. 

Best,

Greg


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 29, 2015)

sptung said:


> Offer till July 31st 2015, good for a year.



Thanks for the information !


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 29, 2015)

weems637 said:


> Two hour tour.  The tour boat the Minnow went  for a three hour tour...



A circus-tent barker recently tried to lure me into a "tour" by saying:
"For HGVC owners, we only require a one hour presentation."
I nearly snorted: "Sorry, hun. I've got better things to do with my time
... no matter how much you leave on the night-table.

.


----------



## onenotesamba (Jul 29, 2015)

I was offered that same promotion, when I called to put my Hhonors number on a hotel stay for business, and they transferred me to a different desk.  It sounded like a good opportunity, but I couldn't commit to Hawaii within the next year.  They were also offering a rental car for a week, and a $200 reimbursement for a future Hilton hotel stay.

I didn't take the Hawaii deal (They offered either Waikoloa or Waikiki), but they also suggested Orlando or Las Vegas, and since we were planning a Vegas trip anyway, we purchased 4 days-3 nights at Elara for $169, with VIP show tickets and dinner for two, and the same $200 reimbursement for a future stay.

So, we're going to Vegas in November, and we're obligated to sit through a presentation where we'll say "no" for two hours.  But I fully expect that we'll buy resale at some point down the line, so having a relatively inexpensive trial-run, and an opportunity to ask questions of the sales people is not such a bad deal for us.


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Jul 30, 2015)

When I did the promo on the Hawaii deal, I was also given a rental car, luau for two at HWV, hhonor points (can't remember how many) and the $200 Hilton certificate.  One word of advice, read the certificate carefully.  There's a thread here someone about it.  Mine specificaly said to be redeemed at a "Hilton" property.  Double Tree, Hampton Inn, etc. don't count.


----------



## MattnTricia (Aug 1, 2015)

One of these promotions would tie in nicely to a vacation I am planning next year.

There used to be advertisements for them on the HGVC website. 

I book a lot of hilton rooms but not usually through a 1800 number. 

Any idea how to find out what the current offer is?


----------



## onenotesamba (Aug 2, 2015)

When they offered it to me a while back (along with slightly different offers for Orlando and Las Vegas...they told me there was one for Carlsbad, as well, but that it had already sold out), it was 6 nights at Waikoloa for $699, with a rental car for a week, and a $200 voucher for a future stay at a Hilton Hotel property.  You had to book the trip within a certain number of days and you had up to a year to stay.  

The Vegas and Orlando deals were for shorter duration, less expensive, with different "add on" premiums--Vegas was dinner for two and VIP show tickets, rather than a rental car--but with the same $200 voucher, and you had to use it within six months, rather than a year.  There were also 5000 Hhonors points, as well, not including the 500 they gave me for listening to the pitch.  You had to commit to doing a 2 hour presentation, and stay for the whole 2 hours.  There were some fees for changing the reservation, and some other things.

Ultimately, I took the Vegas package, instead and they sent me an e-mail confirmation the next day telling me that if I booked by a certain date, they'd give me an extra night for free.  When I called to make the reservation, they offered me the opportunity to stay either on the Strip, at Elara, or at Trump, and we picked Elara.  We also upgraded from a studio to a 1BR for a small fee--I think maybe $70 for the entire stay--can't recall, for certain.

I was offered the promotion, because I called the 800 number to add my Hhonors number to a hotel reservation.  I'd imagine that if you called to make or cancel a reservation, or to make some other change on your Hhonors account, they'd ask you if you'd be willing to hear about a promotional opportunity for 500 Hhonors points.  So, maybe make and/or cancel a reservation by phone, and see whether they pitch it to you?


----------

